

Don't believe the hype. AWS is expensive.  - codero
http://www.codero.com/blog/dont-believe-the-hype-dedicated-hosting-is-3x-cheaper-than-amazon-web-services-aws/

======
esayegh
Thanks for posting. Would love to get some discussion on this. I wrote this
article and would love to answer any questions, and/or get more thoughts.

